# So I bought a cheapie $10 Hong Kong 3800mah battery



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

As the title says, I bought a cheapie 3800 battery a few weeks back. I got it in yesterday so here is my initial thoughts:

Battery isnt as bad (ugly) as I had thought. Back cover seems slightly more flimsy that stock door. I havent used the Siedio one so I can't compare it to that. It sucks that I can't use a case but oh well. I'm not going to rush to judgement until a couple days of battery cycling. But initial impressions are that it is definitely an improvement over the 2100. For $11.50 it's hard to go wrong though. I cannot justify spending $70 for one.
This is the battery I purchased

*Day 1 *_11:30 am_

Charged the battery overnight. Battery has been off the charger for over 4 hours now and sits at 90%. I'm on WiFi currently(with lite usage) but the 2100 mah battery would be in the 80's by now. I imagine the results will improve after a couple days use.

Battery ended up lasting 15 hours with a little over 2 hour screen on. Never got that amount of time out of the extended battery. Was on 4G the majority of the day.

*Day 2* _5:19pm_

Took the battery off the charger this morning after flashing MIUI to see how the new builds are coming along. So I used it pretty heavily while I setyup my homescreens and apps. Been on 4G only today, no Wifi. Battery sits at 47% after 6hours with 1hr 50min screen on time. My regular extended battery would be nearly dead by now for sure. So far I would guess this battery is roughly a 35% increase over the 2100 maH battery. Definitely worth the $11.50 if you can deal with the added bulk and no case.

I will let the battery die tonight and recharge fully overnight and it should be totally settled in after tonight. But I can easily go all day with this beast. I use the phone to the fullest. I keep the screen bright and rarely use wifi. Dropbox sync, data always on, Haxsync and actively check rootz and twitter. I am not trying to save battery in any way. So I feel these results are very good.

Day 3:

Battery lasted 13 hours with 2.5 hours screen on. 4g all day.

Final verdict: this thing gets me through the day. I would always be charging around 6:00 at night. One thing I have noticed is that it takes a nose dive after 30%. But it takes a long time to get there.

Good buy if you need a little extra juice for a long work day. I will probably use this battery as my primary


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Look forward to results of couple days and more 4g/3g use that's a bargain

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Nate. I haven't been able to pull the trigger on any of these extended batteries yet (like, I have batteries across the net sitting in carts). I'll be watching your results while trying to find some sort of corresponding case to go with these.


----------



## prophecyny7 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Nate, how do you feel about the extra bulk that the battery causes? Feels natural to hold the phone?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

prophecyny7 said:


> Hey Nate, how do you feel about the extra bulk that the battery causes? Feels natural to hold the phone?


I don't feel that it makes it awkward. If anything maybe a little better. The lip on the back acts kinda like a finger holder for your pinkie.


----------



## prophecyny7 (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I don't feel that it makes it awkward. If anything maybe a little better. The lip on the back acts kinda like a finger holder for your pinkie.


Good go know, that's one of the only things that worried me as far as added size, normal holding and pocketability. Thanks for the update


----------



## Actionj15 (Mar 8, 2012)

Doesn't look like it has any NFC capabilities?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Actionj15 said:


> Doesn't look like it has any NFC capabilities?


Negative. No nfc


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can we get a pic of the phone with the battery cover on?


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

I've seen em on eBay. They're look almost exactly like the seidio one without the branding of course and nfc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> I've seen em on eBay. They're look almost exactly like the seidio one without the branding of course and nfc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's not like seidio batteries are great either, just paying for branding.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

posted an updated day 1 and added day 2 impressions


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought this battery as well. It's good to know that you are getting good results with it. I haven't received it yet and have been doubting my purchase because I've owned these cheap batteries in the past & never had much luck with them being very good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I couldn't do it. Battery life would be nice, but I'd feel like Zach Morris.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I couldn't do it. Battery life would be nice, but I'd feel like Zach Morris.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


its really not that bad


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> its really not that bad


Can you post a picture of the phone with the battery installed?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> Can you post a picture of the phone with the battery installed?


It looks pretty much identical to the siedio. just no logo


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> It looks pretty much identical to the siedio. just no logo


Holy hell....


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol Nate didn't say it would win a beauty contest he just said it was good. This is for power users or crack flashers that are mobile and $50+ dollars cheaper than seidios offering and the same performance -nfc? I'm not complaining. I ordered one awhile back and use it when I know I'm gonna be away from a charger for a while. 8+ hours and its still around 50% so like I said I'm not complaining and unless you have to have nfc this>seidio any day of the week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I've always been a standard battery kind of guy. I'm almost always on wifi though so I can get through a whole day with 3 hours of screen on time no problem. If my needs change in the future, I'll probably go multiple standard batteries. Or get a powerbag or whatever they're called.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

make sure you keep us updated. I would like to get a.....extended extended battery for cheap!


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

I've always bought these batteries. It is a 50/50 chance you get a good one, or one that doesn't last more than a normal extended battery after a few weeks. No way it is actually 3800mah though.

Ordered mine today. Based on my past experience with these, it should last at least 25% longer than the normal extended battery, which at $8 is quite a bargain.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It reminds me of those really ugly minivans from the 90s. Pontiac maybe? The slope does it. Someone knows what I'm talking about. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> It looks pretty much identical to the siedio. just no logo


as someone else said. Holy Hell.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Could not handle that. I'm at 86% with 6hrs on battery and 30 minutes screen on time with the standard 1850mah battery, if LTE makes me need that thing to get similar results I'll just not use LTE. Glad you guys have the option tho, that's the beauty of Android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Could not handle that. I'm at 86% with 6hrs on battery and 30 minutes screen on time with the standard 1850mah battery, if LTE makes me need that thing to get similar results I'll just not use LTE. Glad you guys have the option tho, that's the beauty of Android.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Everyone's happy!

I get 3 hours of screen on time and last through a whole day with the standard battery, but I'm on WiFi nearly all day. Luckily, I have the choice of a thin phone with enough juice, and those who need it can get huge ass batteries. This is why I'm not a fan of the Droid razr


----------



## XanderGalaxyNexus (Jan 9, 2012)

So glad you made this thread! The only massively extended battery I knew existed was the Seido and I wasn't going to spend $60 to have my phone look like that. $10 on Ebay is much more reasonable. I just ordered mine, along with a second cheap Diztronic case, and I intend to dremel out the back of the one I have now, to basically turn it into an iPhone style bumper and accommodate the new battery. I'll post pics when everything comes in the mail, if anyone would like to see the final product.


----------



## XanderGalaxyNexus (Jan 9, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Negative. No nfc


I hope this isn't common knowledge, NFC is reliant on the battery?


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

XanderGalaxyNexus said:


> I hope this isn't common knowledge, NFC is reliant on the battery?


The nfc has a component that is packaged in the battery, yes battery reliant.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

XanderGalaxyNexus said:


> I hope this isn't common knowledge, NFC is reliant on the battery?


Yes and yes.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

XanderGalaxyNexus said:


> I hope this isn't common knowledge, NFC is reliant on the battery?


Actually its the battery door

EDIT: I'm an idiot


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Actually its the battery door


I thought the NFC CHIP was in the battery itself??? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Actually its the battery door


No, the antenna is in on the back of the battery. You can see it in the ifixit tear down. But the actual chip is in the phone.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> No, the antenna is in on the back of the battery. You can see it in the ifixit tear down. But the actual chip is in the phone.


strange. Siedio was offering people upgraded battery doors to get nfc on the original 3800. What's up with that?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> strange. Siedio was offering people upgraded battery doors to get nfc on the original 3800. What's up with that?


It might be cheaper to get a battery door to act as the antenna then to make brand new batteries. There's no reason why you couldn't do that so long as you get some contacts crammed between the battery and the phone without shorting anything. If you look at the stock battery door, it's just a piece of plastic. After owning a thunderbolt and a rezound, I'm glad it's serves no function other than to hide the battery.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It might be cheaper to get a battery door to act as the antenna then to make brand new batteries. There's no reason why you couldn't do that so long as you get some contacts crammed between the battery and the phone without shorting anything. If you look at the stock battery door, it's just a piece of plastic. After owning a thunderbolt and a rezound, I'm glad it's serves no function other than to hide the battery.


Yes indeed I hated the thunderbolt door. I bought a cheap extended for it and it never would hold 4g and it had the antenna contacts too.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Day 3:

Battery lasted 13 hours with 2.5 hours screen on. 4g all day.

Final verdict: this thing gets me through the day. I would always be charging around 6:00 at night. One thing I have noticed is that it takes a nose dive after 30%. But it takes a long time to get there.

Good buy if you need a little extra juice for a long work day. I will probably use this battery as my primary


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> strange. Siedio was offering people upgraded battery doors to get nfc on the original 3800. What's up with that?


they were offering people new batteries with the nfc antenna in it, not battery doors


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yes indeed I hated the thunderbolt door. I bought a cheap extended for it and it never would hold 4g and it had the antenna contacts too.


They NEVER fit right either. On both my rezound and my thunderbolts the battery cover would be loose and squeaky somewhere. HATED that.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> they were offering people new batteries with the nfc antenna in it, not battery doors


Did not realize that. Excuse my ignorance on this subject matter lol

PS. Still very happy with my brick battery.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Day 3:
> 
> Battery lasted 13 hours with 2.5 hours screen on. 4g all day.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, only 13 hours? With a battery that big I would expect at least a full day!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Holy crap, only 13 hours? With a battery that big I would expect at least a full day!


Don't know what a full day is to you but 13 hours is more than enough for me. With the 2100 mah I would have only lasted maybe 8 with 2.5 hr screen on.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I mean 24 hours. Don't get me wrong, if the battery works for you then great, but I don't think I could have that hump for only a couple hours of extra usage.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I mean 24 hours. Don't get me wrong, if the battery works for you then great, but I don't think I could have that hump for only a couple hours of extra usage.


I agree. I'm not getting just a couple hours extra though. I wouldn't mess with it either for that.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Off subject: can anyone recommend a decent car mount? Perhaps a universal one that fits the Gnex nice? The one on vzw.com looks cheap and overpriced($40)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I just cant do it. I cannot in good conscious put that first term abortion of a battery on my beautiful nexus. I'd rather be tethered to a charger a few times a day


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> I just cant do it. I cannot in good conscious put that first term abortion of a battery on my beautiful nexus. I'd rather be tethered to a charger a few times a day


like I said, its not as bad as you think. I was the same way.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you tether? or could you test a little with all day tethering? My friend uses his GN as a hotspot the whole day for a bunch of us because our school doesn't provide WiFi yet. He has like 3 or 4 2100mAh batteries on him though. He doesn't mind us using it, but he doesn't have class with/around me when I could really need it so I'd love to be able to pop one of these in and provide for myself


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

i got one the one droid life posted about a few days ago and i have to say i love it, im getting the same results as you are and i know with the oem extended battery i would be charging it all the time

atm im about 50% battery left and i have had my screen on for 1 hour and 30 mins
definitely worth the $8 i spent


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been running on WiFi only the past two days and the battery life is ridiculous. I have not seen lower than 40%.


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you think this case would work with this battery? I bought the same battery from cellular factory and it looks nearly identical to the seidio extended battery.http://www.seidioonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CSR2SSGNLX2-BK

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

You could always get it and report back. I'm about 100% sure it will work with the Chinese batteries we own. 
Personally I'm going to get the metal bumpers I say on eBay. They will fit any battery(seeing as they are bumpers) and they look awesome.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

chubbrock said:


> Do you think this case would work with this battery? I bought the same battery from cellular factory and it looks nearly identical to the seidio extended battery.http://www.seidioonl...SR2SSGNLX2%2DBK
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I just got the same battery from Cellular Factory and my initial thoughts were that it is really not all that bad size wise. Yeah it adds some bulk but I feel like the pictures made it seem worse than actually holding it in my hand. I will probably only use it when I definitely need it, flights, trips, all day events. But as far as cases go I was thinking about giving this one a shot because I think it will fit pretty nicely with the battery cover sticking out like it does. I'll let you know once I get it, but for only $5 I figured it would be worth a shot. So total cost for 3800mah battery and case about $12-15. (Not bad)

http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_9702wt_1153


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

ChuckDz3 said:


> I just got the same battery from Cellular Factory and my initial thoughts were that it is really not all that bad size wise. Yeah it adds some bulk but I feel like the pictures made it seem worse than actually holding it in my hand. I will probably only use it when I definitely need it, flights, trips, all day events. But as far as cases go I was thinking about giving this one a shot because I think it will fit pretty nicely with the battery cover sticking out like it does. I'll let you know once I get it, but for only $5 I figured it would be worth a shot. So total cost for 3800mah battery and case about $12-15. (Not bad)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_9702wt_1153


Best case idea I have seen yet. Thanks for posting!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ChuckDz3 said:


> I just got the same battery from Cellular Factory and my initial thoughts were that it is really not all that bad size wise. Yeah it adds some bulk but I feel like the pictures made it seem worse than actually holding it in my hand. I will probably only use it when I definitely need it, flights, trips, all day events. But as far as cases go I was thinking about giving this one a shot because I think it will fit pretty nicely with the battery cover sticking out like it does. I'll let you know once I get it, but for only $5 I figured it would be worth a shot. So total cost for 3800mah battery and case about $12-15. (Not bad)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_9702wt_1153


sweeeeet. I want this right now! I don't want to wait 2 weeks for it to show up from Hong Kong. Dangit


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Just ordered a black one. Sure looks like it will work perfectly.


----------



## gti18t (Dec 24, 2011)

I also ordered a black one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

just went on a ebay spree and bought 20 things for my nexus.... and cheapy 3800 extended battery and the outline case are two of them


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

I got the same battery as the OP, it arrived today, and i charged it on my way home from my parents hour in the car ( about 2 hours ) it went from 60 to 96 in that time, and now with about an hour of screen time its at 71%.

As for the size, it isn't as bad at all as the sedio pictures make it look, it has a nice bevel around the camera so as no shadows are cast. And it matches the color of the nexus nicely.

It feels kinda cheaply made ( the cover ) and i feel like if i put too much stress it'll crack when i go to do a battery pull or exchange.

Over all i give it a 8/10 for initial 6 hours with it, ill let it die tonight while using it and sleep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fawkes said:


> I got the same battery as the OP, it arrived today, and i charged it on my way home from my parents hour in the car ( about 2 hours ) it went from 60 to 96 in that time, and now with about an hour of screen time its at 71%.
> 
> As for the size, it isn't as bad at all as the sedio pictures make it look, it has a nice bevel around the camera so as no shadows are cast. And it matches the color of the nexus nicely.
> 
> ...


Just wondering when did you order yours I ordered mine on monday the 11th and still haven't got it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ChuckDz3 said:


> I just got the same battery from Cellular Factory and my initial thoughts were that it is really not all that bad size wise. Yeah it adds some bulk but I feel like the pictures made it seem worse than actually holding it in my hand. I will probably only use it when I definitely need it, flights, trips, all day events. But as far as cases go I was thinking about giving this one a shot because I think it will fit pretty nicely with the battery cover sticking out like it does. I'll let you know once I get it, but for only $5 I figured it would be worth a shot. So total cost for 3800mah battery and case about $12-15. (Not bad)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_9702wt_1153


how is your battery holding up?
mine was doing great but now it isnt doing so well, im starting to get the same battery life as my oem extended


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Just wondering when did you order yours I ordered mine on monday the 11th and still haven't got it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ordered the 12th, called em on the 17th and they said it would ship by the end of the week, got an email saying it shipped on the 19th, and arrived today ( 24th )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

Fawkes said:


> I got the same battery as the OP, it arrived today, and i charged it on my way home from my parents hour in the car ( about 2 hours ) it went from 60 to 96 in that time, and now with about an hour of screen time its at 71%.
> 
> As for the size, it isn't as bad at all as the sedio pictures make it look, it has a nice bevel around the camera so as no shadows are cast. And it matches the color of the nexus nicely.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

I love the size of it. I actually prefer it to an uncased nexus with a stock battery. It's large enough where I'm not worried that I'll drop it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone on the fence because of the size? I suggest giving it a shot. A friend of mine ordered one because he saw me tweeting about it. I saw him today and he wanted to have a look at my phone. He was very surprised and said it wasn't nearly as bad as he thought.

Hopefully the bumper case I ordered works. Then this combo will be perfect. I don't see myself ever going back to the 2100 mah battery again.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm getting the same battery life that you're claiming with the regular extended battery on axiom. My brightness is at ~20% and I have GPS off but I usually always have WiFi off (4G connection) and ~2 hours screen on time and it lasts easily through the day and often part of the next day.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I'm getting the same battery life that you're claiming with the regular extended battery on axiom. My brightness is at ~20% and I have GPS off but I usually always have WiFi off (4G connection) and ~2 hours screen on time and it lasts easily through the day and often part of the next day.


awesome. So you would probably almost double that with this battery.

The purpose of this thread was not to compare battery results. I was showing the increase I got over "my" typical battery life. Its awesome that some people can get battery life of 3 hour screen on time with stock battery. But that's never happened to me. No matter what rom.

I started using wifi the last few days and I'm easily doubling my battery life. Love this thing


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> awesome. So you would probably almost double that with this battery.
> 
> The purpose of this thread was not to compare battery results. I was showing the increase I got over "my" typical battery life. Its awesome that some people can get battery life of 3 hour screen on time with stock battery. But that's never happened to me. No matter what rom.
> 
> I started using wifi the last few days and I'm easily doubling my battery life. Love this thing


Yeah I wasn't trying to put you down or anything! I wonder why.. there can't be that much of a difference with the software..

WiFi is definitely the way forward to increase battery life by a ton







we'll see what happens with 4.0.5.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Yeah I wasn't trying to put you down or anything! I wonder why.. there can't be that much of a difference with the software..
> 
> WiFi is definitely the way forward to increase battery life by a ton we'll see what happens with 4.0.5.


oh I know. Was just stating that people quote the battery life of their device and expect that everyone should get the same. How many apps are in the Market errrr...store? To many variables. I would really have to struggle to get 2hr with the stock battery. Then I see people getting 4hr of screen on. Makes no sense unless you are using juice defender or something.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> oh I know. Was just stating that people quote the battery life of their device and expect that everyone should get the same. How many apps are in the Market errrr...store? To many variables. I would really have to struggle to get 2hr with the stock battery. Then I see people getting 4hr of screen on. Makes no sense unless you are using juice defender or something.


Well logically we should expect everyone to get relatively the same haha. Yeah I guess it depends on how many background tasks are going on.. I don't use juice defender anymore since my phone was having trouble getting data back after the screen had been off for a while. If you're not on axiom you should give it a try because the battery life is way better with it. 4.0.4 makes a difference!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Well logically we should expect everyone to get relatively the same haha. Yeah I guess it depends on how many background tasks are going on.. I don't use juice defender anymore since my phone was having trouble getting data back after the screen had been off for a while. If you're not on axiom you should give it a try because the battery life is way better with it. 4.0.4 makes a difference!


I have used axiom before. For me I just feel guilty using it since I have been loyal to AOKP and axiom is basically AOKP with additions.

I'm on the new gummy now and loving it. But honestly battery life is a non issue for me now. I ran stock 4.04 and battery was definitely better. Can't wait for source to come out.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> how is your battery holding up?
> mine was doing great but now it isnt doing so well, im starting to get the same battery life as my oem extended


So far it I can tell a big difference. I used up the out of box 55% fairly quickly to cycle it down all the way. Fully charged through the night and I am pushing it pretty hard today. I can't really give a full result conclusion, I'd have to give it a few days to really see how it works out after cycling the battery a few times. As of today I have been flashing a few different roms, miui, and aokp b28 without giving it a charge to test it out, and so far I am really impressed knowing that wiping, flashing and restoring usually takes up a lot of battery.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I have used axiom before. For me I just feel guilty using it since I have been loyal to AOKP and axiom is basically AOKP with additions.
> 
> I'm on the new gummy now and loving it. But honestly battery life is a non issue for me now. I ran stock 4.04 and battery was definitely better. Can't wait for source to come out.


I mean the new axiom that's based on 4.0.4! Could increase battery life even more


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> awesome. So you would probably almost double that with this battery.
> 
> The purpose of this thread was not to compare battery results. I was showing the increase I got over "my" typical battery life. Its awesome that some people can get battery life of 3 hour screen on time with stock battery. But that's never happened to me. No matter what rom.
> 
> I started using wifi the last few days and I'm easily doubling my battery life. Love this thing


I'm in the same boat. I got 3+ hours screen time once. I guess I should order one to try with my usage. For $10 its probably worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm in the same boat. I got 3+ hours screen time once. I guess I should order one to try with my usage. For $10 its probably worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


haha I knew I could persuade you. You will love it. Im at 60% with 2hr screen on.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ChuckDz3 said:


> So far it I can tell a big difference. I used up the out of box 55% fairly quickly to cycle it down all the way. Fully charged through the night and I am pushing it pretty hard today. I can't really give a full result conclusion, I'd have to give it a few days to really see how it works out after cycling the battery a few times. As of today I have been flashing a few different roms, miui, and aokp b28 without giving it a charge to test it out, and so far I am really impressed knowing that wiping, flashing and restoring usually takes up a lot of battery.


dang i think i might have a dud than, im able to get an hour of screen on time but im only getting 6 hours instead of the 13 many others have been getting
im going to start finding new rom/kernel combos to get the most battery life


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought the same battery and it shipped with 61% battery which is fine but when I started using I dropped about 40% in 10-15 minutes. Then I used it today after letting it die and then charging it fully and I still only got 4-5 hours. Did I just get a bad one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

zcam6224 said:


> I bought the same battery and it shipped with 61% battery which is fine but when I started using I dropped about 40% in 10-15 minutes. Then I used it today after letting it die and then charging it fully and I still only got 4-5 hours. Did I just get a bad one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Let it cycle a few times. When I bought my 2100 mah from Verizon it didn't "set in" until the 3rd or 4th day of using it.


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Let it cycle a few times. When I bought my 2100 mah from Verizon it didn't "set in" until the 3rd or 4th day of using it.


I see what you mean. Its wayyyyy better now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> oh I know. Was just stating that people quote the battery life of their device and expect that everyone should get the same. How many apps are in the Market errrr...store? To many variables. I would really have to struggle to get 2hr with the stock battery. Then I see people getting 4hr of screen on. Makes no sense unless you are using juice defender or something.


But I'm not. The only variable it could be is LTE and honestly if its going to cause my battery life to go from 4 hours of screen on to 2 hours, I will never turn it on haha. Glad this battery worked out for you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone notice the possible 'sweet spot' on this battery? It seems like it lasts the longest in the 80-45 range. From 100-80 and 45-0 it drops pretty fast, almost worse than the stock battery. It's only been about 3 days for me so maybe I need to let it settle in a bit more. Just thought I'd ask to see if anyone else has noticed this.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ChuckDz3 said:


> Anyone notice the possible 'sweet spot' on this battery? It seems like it lasts the longest in the 80-45 range. From 100-80 and 45-0 it drops pretty fast, almost worse than the stock battery. It's only been about 3 days for me so maybe I need to let it settle in a bit more. Just thought I'd ask to see if anyone else has noticed this.


89 - 35% for me. Nose dives before and after. But that range lasts forever.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> 89 - 35% for me. Nose dives before and after. But that range lasts forever.


Ok I'll give you the 10 range on each side







but yes I definitely agree that it does last a really long time in that area but glad to know that I am not the only one nose diving before and after


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Just ordered this a few days ago. Can't wait for it to get here. I work in an auto assembly plant near Detroit. Getting tired of the guys with the Razr Maxx always asking me what my battery percent is and theirs always being at least double. Sure my phone will look like J Lo's back side but I'm ok with that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Any one else getting real inconsistent performance. Yesterday I got like 18 hrs with over 3 hrs screen time. Today same kinda usage but only got 11 he's with 2 hrs screen time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in... I charged to 100, turned phone off, cleared battery stats (figured this was very important going from a 2150mah to a 3800mah), powered phone on, let it drain all the way down (took about 12 hours), on the next charge however the battery stats evened out and I got about 30 hours on this cheapo battery with 4+ hrs screen time. Blew me away.

tl:dr Its worth the bulk (I actually like the feel), and its most definitely worth the $10!

Proof - http://twitpic.com/92e8vo

Had I not played Temple Run so damn long....


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Just wanted to chime in... I charged to 100, turned phone off, cleared battery stats (figured this was very important going from a 2150mah to a 3800mah), powered phone on, let it drain all the way down (took about 12 hours), on the next charge however the battery stats evened out and I got about 30 hours on this cheapo battery with 4+ hrs screen time. Blew me away.
> 
> tl:dr Its worth the bulk (I actually like the feel), and its most definitely worth the $10!
> 
> ...


Did you see the bumper case I bought? I'm anxious to get it in and see if it works.


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

So that case will fit our Verizon GNEX? Looks pretty sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

Did anyone successfully get a bumper case to fit this?

Mine just arrived in the mail yesterday but I got right at 3hr 22 min screen on time, which was pretty incredible considering I was playing temple run for about 2 of those hours.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Got my bumper case in today. It fits on the stock, 2100 & 3800 mAh batteries. Fits nicely all around and all holes lineup. Not the highest quality case I have ever had but it was only $4.50. Only real complaint I have is that the volume and power buttons are covered. I might take an exacto knife to it and open them up though.

Good option for those who want to use the big extended battery but still want a case. Ironically I had my first drop tonight and the case did its job and protected against any marks from my garage floor.

Here is the link if anyone needs it. I got the black one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350537190936?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_9702wt_1139


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool I was wondering if you got it yet. I ordered mine about a week and a half ago. So hopefully it'll be here soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kornesque (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy nuts. I normally get stressed and start looking for a cable after a couple flashes. This things hardly flinched after 3. My cover tabs broke upon initial installation though, vendor says he'll send a new one out.

Hope this keeps up, thanks for the great find.


----------



## fudlen (Aug 24, 2011)

My back cover doesn't quite snap on as well after just a few times opening so I am hoping I get a new back cover as well. Here is a shot of the battery plus the case someone had linked to earlier in this thread. I'm still trying to figure out how good this battery is. It does seem better but I'm not sure it is quite as significant as what I was expecting. Of course, it would help if I didn't keep flashing roms and kernels so much.


----------



## dahlheim (Aug 26, 2011)

[background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.917969)]i have the <$20 Hyperion 3800mAh battery on Amazon. it has nfc capability. the company is fantastic in terms of customer service. the first battery didn't work with nfc and they shipped another two-day which works and let me keep the first one. they have quickly responded to all my queries. no, it doesn't look as nice as the stock phone. however, it actually feels a little better in the hand (easier to grip, and also easier to "feel" which way is up). with my normal usage pattern, which is light-to-moderate, with 1.5 hours screen time or so, and on wifi most of the day, i had just under 50% battery left after 16 hours. the cover is plastic and flimsy but it's fine if you're just careful taking it on/off. it is also textured on the back, which looks and feels better than a plain smooth back.[/background]

[background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.917969)] [/background][background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.917969)]i just want to also throw out there that it seems odd to me that people want to completely discharge their batteries to make them "settle in". there are plenty of good reads on the web about li-po batteries, and i have read a few. i don't see any way that could be helpful to the battery, and i really doubt the operating system needs that to occur to adjust it's battery usage stats or monitoring parameters. it does, however, seem to take a bit for the system to "adjust" to the new battery.[/background]


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the same setup as you NatemZ, the 3800mAh and the $5 TPU bumper, but in black. I will say that I was disappointed with the performance when I first got the battery (I actually was foolish enough to buy 2 since they were so cheap) but after changing the kernel to LeanKernel 3.22 I have noticed that this battery is giving me enough now to almost make it an entire day. Though there were days when even this battery would only last a max of 4.5 hours. Now with the new setup I hope to get a minimum of 6 hours and may up to 18.

I have noticed that on the stock kernel when I was not on 4G coverage or Wifi that the phone would drop extremely fast. So for you guys still on a stock kernel be aware that these batteries will only help some. A lot of the problems we have with battery life can be fixed with software. I put the 2100 back in to see how it does. I think I will go back to these 3800mAh batteries just because they definitely give you more battery life.

I had done a write up when I got these batteries: http://androidactivist.org/reviews/hardware-review-galaxy-nexus-extended-battery/
I wrote this before I upgraded the kernel. After I wrote it I knew there had to be a fix for this and that it was likely software related.


----------

